# Which Coil-Overs for a B12 Sentra?



## officialhb (Mar 23, 2003)

*Which Coil-Overs for a B12 Sentra?*

I'm wanting to install Coil-overs on my Sentra. But, I don't know which brand of struts & coil-overs to purchase. I found these http://www.streetbeatcustoms.com/tuc330191.html 
along with other cheap coil-overs on ebay.
If anyone has a coil-overs on their B12 sentra I would appreciate the advice.


----------

